# pensacola pier at night?



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

so i fish the pier usually atleast once a week but always in the morning/day. i was wondering if anyone fishes out there at night and what they catch?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I would assume a stray drum, rays and plenty of sharks?


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Sharks and Catfish. That's pretty much it.


----------

